# Dewalt Jobsite Saw Stand Options



## casingthejoint (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have a Dewalt DW745 jobsite saw and I am wondering if anyone has ever used it on the large Dewalt miter saw stand?

Thanks


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I haven't. They make this stand for it...









I think the center of gravity would be to high on the miter stand making it very dangerous. I definitely wouldn't push anything though perpendicular to the miter stand. You would have to somehow turn the clamps so that you're running with the stand which i'm not sure is possible. I have the bigger saw and the folding stand and find that to work great.


----------



## casingthejoint (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks. They make a folding stand, the DW7450 that I am checking out. I also just use it on the floor or on a saw horse table.

Good point on the miter stand, I should of thought of that right off.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

I think a miter saw stand would put your table saw way too high also

Here's. photo of my dewalt on a Bosch stand with homemade out feed. 

The out feed is key to enjoyment and safety. 







































Bob


----------



## casingthejoint (Jul 11, 2013)

That's a good setup tip. I have the slightly smaller dw745 (compact) saw but, I can mount it virtually any way I can dream up. I like your use of the Bosch stand. There is slightly different Bosch stand at Home Depot I'll go look at tonight.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah, the thing with the dewalts is that the fence carrage makes it so you need to attach the outfeed to the stand and leave a small gap between the saw and outfeed. 

Any brand saw stand that has a little extra in the rear of the saw stand should work well. 

I've never had an issue with mine and once you start using a stand and outfeed you will never go back to setting it on the ground. Plus mine was free (all scraps)

Good luck


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

My out feed has always been a sheet of whatever size ply on site resting on two lightweight fat max sawhorses. They have adjustable height legs, so you can fine tune height depending on conditions.set up is less then two minutes. Out feed is key to happy table saw use, portable or not.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Get a Rousseau setup for it.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

elementbldrs said:


> My out feed has always been a sheet of whatever size ply on site resting on two lightweight fat max sawhorses. They have adjustable height legs, so you can fine tune height depending on conditions.set up is less then two minutes. Out feed is key to happy table saw use, portable or not.


I agree totally. 
It doesn't need to be fancy to be safe.


----------



## m2akita (May 18, 2012)

I have the DW7450 stand. It is pretty good. My only complaint with it is it gets banged up easier than I would like. Sometimes have to bend the supports back in place so the table saw sits in the stand.

If the price is right, I'd go with the Bosch stand. Looks a little more beefy. You can always make a stand out of modified saw horses or something like the Black & Decker workmate.

B. Scott,

Nice out feed stand. Now our making me feel a little inadequate with my out feed. Might have to go and spruce mine up. Can we say out feed envy? :whistling


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

m2akita said:


> I have the DW7450 stand. It is pretty good. My only complaint with it is it gets banged up easier than I would like. Sometimes have to bend the supports back in place so the table saw sits in the stand.
> 
> If the price is right, I'd go with the Bosch stand. Looks a little more beefy. You can always make a stand out of modified saw horses or something like the Black & Decker workmate.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the envy. 

It took me a long time to get around to building that. When I actually decided to do it, it only took a few hours In the shop to actually build. 

Hopefully you noticed the adjustable leg design. Each rear leg is independently adjustable for out of level surfaces. The vac will easily fit under for dust control. Also, there's a Kreg clamp plate in the top that holds pieces for routing or flushes up for pocket screwing. 

The plywood was leftover pre-finished maple and the legs and edge is leftover mahogany decking. 

If you need and info, pictures or measurements just let me know. 

Bob


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Spencer said:


> I haven't. They make this stand for it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




a guy in my shop has the bigger dewalt table saw set up on this stand and I have used it a couple of times with no issues what's so ever with tipping. I have my dewalt planner set up on it. The stand is super stable low profile and wheels. You could probably mount a miter saw on in it ...hmmm I wonder if it would be too low...?? 
Since we have the track and plunge saw only use the table saw for small stuff and probably only a few times a month. Back on the topic you'll be good. 

or you can go all out like I did and make this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJoGTf6KL8s
I have in my shop and only take to long ongoing interior jobs.


----------



## casingthejoint (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks to all for the great suggestions and tips. I've decided to go with a Bosch stand as the Dewalt stand just looks flimsy. I am also going to put together an outfeed table setup of some sort, working without one gets old...fast.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's mine. Just scrap wood.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

B.Scott said:


> I think a miter saw stand would put your table saw way too high also
> 
> Here's. photo of my dewalt on a Bosch stand with homemade out feed.
> 
> ...


Nice legs!:tongue_smilie:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

B.Scott said:


> I think a miter saw stand would put your table saw way too high also
> 
> Here's. photo of my dewalt on a Bosch stand with homemade out feed.
> 
> ...


That's a great setup!! Thanks for sharing. I love the wood adjustable legs. A professional looking set up like that doesn't go unnoticed by good clients.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

I really like the Rosseau stand for the my DW745 :thumbup:










http://www.amazon.com/Rousseau-2745-PortaMax-Table-DeWalt/dp/B000TYT86O


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> Here's mine. Just scrap wood.
> 
> View attachment 95564


Did you make this to post it? The cut outs are right there...


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Roofcheck said:


> Did you make this to post it? The cut outs are right there...


I took the pic last year when we made it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

almaqscx said:


> Good point on the miter stand, I should of thought of that right off.





DWB said:


> Spammer:thumbsup:


Is this guy gone:blink:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

casingthejoint said:


> Thanks. They make a folding stand, the DW7450 that I am checking out. I also just use it on the floor or on a saw horse table.
> 
> Good point on the miter stand, I should of thought of that right off.


This is a Great little stand. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dble D (Jan 15, 2017)

B.Scott said:


> Thanks for the envy.
> 
> It took me a long time to get around to building that. When I actually decided to do it, it only took a few hours In the shop to actually build.
> 
> ...


awesome out-feed table! Portable and adjustable for uneven setup conditions. I will take you up on your offer for more pics and measurements. Thanks, Dave


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i was thinking one of these

http://www.harborfreight.com/adjustable-steel-welding-table-61369.html


----------



## darichierich (Sep 19, 2014)

I bought the DeWalt stand. Pretty durable for my needs. Used the steel cross support on the rear of the saw to support the outfeed table.














Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

darichierich said:


> I bought the DeWalt stand. Pretty durable for my needs. Used the steel cross support on the rear of the saw to support the outfeed table.
> View attachment 359338
> View attachment 359346
> 
> ...


We have that scissor style as well. It has held up for many years and never tips over. We built a box out of Advantech that serves as a cover when we have the saw on a rough job, and also is made to work as a take off table.


----------



## Donquardo (Oct 29, 2015)

I built a 5'-6" or so long out feed table last spring when I bought the dewalt saw. Hangs from saw's roll cage with hooks and propped up on other end with a rigid flip top stand. Smaller than a door on horses (which is good and bad) and doesn't scoot around during use. I bought those adjustable height dewalt saw horses to support casing when I preassemble on the out feed table.


----------



## Donquardo (Oct 29, 2015)

Pics of my outfeed table:


----------

